
The Amazon is burning at a rate not seen since we started keeping track - Reedx
https://www.businessinsider.com/amazon-rainforest-fires-breaking-records-2019-8
======
isaaafc
This is horrible. Is there with relevant knowledge can share how can a fire
this large can be put out? It is likely that its gonna burn for many more
weeks, all those wildlife habitats could be completely destroyed.

